# coding question - what is the code for late effects



## MRAAUDITOR (Apr 18, 2010)

what is the code for late effects of cva with rt sided weakeness? Should we code 438.20 which is HCC or 438.89?

thanks
vj


----------



## hjeanty1 (Apr 19, 2010)

438.20 is the correct code...


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 28, 2010)

vijaybapatla said:


> what is the code for late effects of cva with rt sided weakeness? Should we code 438.20 which is HCC or 438.89?
> 
> thanks
> vj



438.20 is for hemiplegia (paralysis of one side of the body), unspecified side.  I would not use that for weakness of one side.  I would use 438.89 and 728.87, muscle weakness.

In addition, if it were hemiplegia and you know which side, you shouldn't use 438.20, but 438.21 if dominant side and 438.22 if non-dominant side.

IMHO.
Thanks,


----------

